# Hot women in AEW



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL funny idea for a thread. I don't think any of them are attractive personally, except for Brandi. Ivalisse is hot too, but she's not signed yet.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Shanna, Penelope Ford, Brandi and Sadie Gibbs


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Shida's pretty adorable. My favorite female in AEW at the moment.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Penelope Ford, Shanna, Brandi, Sadie Gibbs.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Shida, Brandi, Shanna and Penelope are hot. Riho is extremely cute.

Oh Dasha, I forgot her. Hottest of them all.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Shida is beautiful, probably best looking Japanese women wrestler for me. For Me she's the hottest woman in AEW.

Riho is cute.

Penelope Ford is good looking. Britt Baker and Shanna are also good looking.

Brandi is beautiful. Allie is beautiful as well

Jamie and Bea are not bad looking. Big Swole Sadie Gibbs and Mercedes Martinez aren't my cup of tea. Yuka is adorable. Leva's got a rocking body.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Jamie Hayter easily.

Riho is a fucken human skatebord though


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

She needs to go back to the all black hair :mark


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

They have plenty of hot women. Riho being my number 1 because Asian women, also Shida, Jamie Hayter, Penelope Ford, Brandi, Shanna, Allie are all hot.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Britt Baker
Hikaru Shida
Jamie Hayter
Shanna


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bea Priestley, oh yeh!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Shida, Riho, Hayter, Shanna, Brandi, Gibbs, Ford

^ all are attractive. Hayter is my favourite in terms of look alone.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

No mention of Nyla?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shida, Ford, Baker and Shanna



Miss Sally said:


> No mention of Nyla?


There is a joke, but I don't want to go there


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I've noticed that AEW has been adding a lot of thicc girls to the roster. Shanna, Leva Bates, Jamie Hayter, Shalandra Royal, Shazza McKenzie

Also, I just notice after typing them out that Shanna, Shalandra and Shazza have really similar names. Someone might consider switching it up, if they are all in AEW long-term.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I've noticed that AEW has been adding a lot of thicc girls to the roster. Shanna, Leva Bates, Jamie Hayter, Shalandra Royal, Shazza McKenzie
> 
> Also, I just notice after typing them out that Shanna, *Shalandra and Shazza *have really similar names. Someone might consider switching it up, if they are all in AEW long-term.


They are not signed with AEW


----------



## SoulmanRockyJ (Nov 9, 2019)

Brandi is one of the hottest women I've ever seen in my life, in or out of wrestling.

Haven't seen Allie yet but she looks like she might be really hot.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Not only is the AEW womens division terrible in terms of talent, but they are also terrible in terms of looks. Brandi is an absolute smokeshow, but none of the others are attractive at all. Im shocked to see Riho mentioned, she might be easily one of the ugliest women on the roster for me. Her face is busted and she has the body of an 8 year old. To each their own I guess though.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

In order

Brandi
Penelope
Allie
Britt
Hikaru


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

P Thriller said:


> Not only is the AEW womens division terrible in terms of talent, but they are also terrible in terms of looks. Brandi is an absolute smokeshow, but none of the others are attractive at all. Im shocked to see Riho mentioned, she might be easily one of the ugliest women on the roster for me. Her face is busted and she has the body of an 8 year old. To each their own I guess though.


You know now women with 10 kg of plastic in their body is outdated.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Surprised more people havent said Bea, especially when she doesnt wear her bangs down. Shes very pretty and has a fantastic body. 

Shanna and Jaime though have that thickness that makes them stand out.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

:tripsscust :loweringangle


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

The European girls have my vote.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Spoiler: Allie

















Spoiler: Brandi

















Spoiler: Britt

















Spoiler: Hikaru

















Spoiler: Penelope


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Allie, Penelope Ford and Brandi. Those 3 for sure.

Shanna is very attractive too, but the other 3 have my interest more.


----------



## ILuvWomenWrestling (Nov 27, 2019)

Penelope Ford


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Brandi is a legit 10. Sadie Gibbs is pretty attractive. Shanna has a big ass and Penelope has an awesome body. No one else does much for me.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Brandi
Shida
Penelope
Shanna
Allie


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Shanna my number 1 :lenny


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Hikaru And Allie


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Rihos actually hot, go through her Instagram. Also look at my avatar and tell me she's not hot. Most of you would hit if you had the chance stop playing.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't watch AEW that often. But I know Brandi is a very beautiful woman. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Rihos actually hot, go through her Instagram. Also look at my avatar and tell me she's not hot. Most of you would hit if you had the chance stop playing.


Trust my brother I wouldn't 'hit that'.

Back on topic definitely Brandi is the hottest and maybe Britt if she got a nose job and a boob job.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Love the Librarian look for Leva Bates so I'll be going with that.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Brandi –I think she is the most beautiful woman in wrestling, and has been the case for a few years now. Cody is a lucky man.

Penelope, Hikaru, Shanna, Jamie, Bea, and Sadie are all attractive too.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

SoulmanRockyJ said:


> Brandi is one of the hottest women I've ever seen in my life, in or out of wrestling.
> 
> *Haven't seen Allie yet but she looks like she might be really hot.*


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

Leva is hot just needs to ditch the blue dye job


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Hikaru Shida
Riho
Allie


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Brandi, Swole, Britt, Shanna, Penelope

All baddies


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Shanna is an obvious choice for me. I'm also a big fan of Bea because she's filthy. And that's kinda my thing.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

Penelope is the ideal Blonde, they need to use more of her, she needs to be showcased more as a valet as well

RIho is a beautiful delicate creature and is baby making material, I won't get any creepier than that

Leva Bates is cute and got some good meat on her, Allie is cute too but they both need to focus more on their ring work, they are only slightly better than Eva Marie at this point, they wrestle wayyyyyy too scared! 

I honestly thought Brandi was overrated but damn does she look good in that funeral/ widowed bride look she got going on

and yes, just sign Ivelisse already!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Shanna is an obvious choice for me. I'm also a big fan of Bea because she's filthy. And that's kinda my thing.


Bea loses me with that chin lock/wet willy move she does. That's too far LOL. >_<

Anyway, Shanna, Shida, Leva Bates and Yuka Sakazaki are my type. I recognize that Brandi is a spectacularly beautiful woman but she is too classy and normal for me.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Asians aren't my cup a tea look wise tbh 

Brandi is probably the best looking for me personally.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Alicia Atout would of been #1 for me but 

Shida
Penelope 
Brandi

I'm also strangely attracted to Bea Priestly. Allie and Brit (while still kinda hot) don't really do it for me looks wise or in the ring.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Riho and Shida are smoking hot. Brandi also.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Bea Priestly is hot.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Claro De Luna said:


> Bea Priestly is hot.


She has an AMAZING body!!


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Any GIFs of Allie The Bunny yet?
Those leather trousers around dat ass!!


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Let's revisit this thread now. Who's in the running now? Obviously Anna Jay has to be right up there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brandi and Jade Cargill is it for me.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

*AEW Hot Ladies
Anna Jay
Tay Conti
The Bunny
Brandi Rhodes
Red Velvet
Britt Baker
Reba
Ivelisse
Penelope Ford*


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Red Velvet Is hot. The though of Brandi with a bump isn't sexually appealing.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> LOL funny idea for a thread. I don't think any of them are attractive personally, except for Brandi. Ivalisse is hot too, but she's not signed yet.


Ivelisse is signed tho









Ivelisse Confirms Signing, Says Thunder Rosa Incident Is 'Self-Explanatory'


Ivelisse has been working regularly for AEW since July. She confirmed her AEW signing and admitted that the incident with Thunder Rosa made her feel "disrespected."




www.google.com


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tay Conti and Red Velvet are dime pieces





$Dolladrew$ said:


> Ivelisse is signed tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm I wonder why she never got an "All Elite" graphic. I like that she is enjoying her experience in AEW. All she does is win and look strong on DARK so Tony definitely likes her. When she eventually gets a run with the women's title or a serious run on Dynamite in general it'll be a women's division mark out moment for me. Ivelisse is awesome at what she does and her entrance music is fire.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Claro De Luna said:


> The though of Brandi with a bump isn't sexually appealing.


Agreed. AEW is considerate benching Brandi while she's pregnant and waiting to bring her back putting her on television when she's more presentable. I know certain people are into kinky stuff but what turns them on may turn my stomach.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I’ll toss in skyler Moore and Alex Gracia.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Tay 
Velvet
Anna 
Penelope 
Hikaru


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Not that I don't enjoy hot women but we aren't allowed to revive old threads


----------

